# Medicare Coverage Starts the First of the PREVIOUS Month, If Your Birthday Falls on the 1st



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)

If you're initially applying for Medicare, and your birthday falls on the 1st of the month, then your Medicare coverage will kick in on the 1st of the previous month.  More HERE.



> If your birthday is on the first day of the month, your coverage starts the first day of the prior month.
> 
> 
> Example
> ...


----------



## Macfan (Feb 9, 2018)

I can only speak for myself. My birthday is on the 20th, Medicare for me started on the first day of my birth month, not the prior month. I guess for the prior month thing, your birthday has to be on the 1st? Kudos to those that get the extra month, maybe my wife will since her birthday is on the 1st?


----------

